# Which is the best UPS available in Indian market?



## Rockstar11 (Jul 24, 2010)

Hello guys, I’m looking for a Numeric digital UPS or APC UPS or Umax UPS, Microtek UPS.


1.price
2.warranty periods
3.which gives more backup time.
4.Software for auto shutdown


----------



## ico (Jul 24, 2010)

APC is the best, but expensive too.


----------



## vwad (Jul 25, 2010)

APC any day :salute:


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 25, 2010)

Rockstar11 said:


> Hello guys, I’m looking for a Numeric digital UPS or APC UPS or Umax UPS, Microtek UPS.
> 
> 
> 1.price
> ...



APC is best. rest everything waste.



ico said:


> APC is the best, but expensive too.



true but you missed something very important. Maintainance Cost. buy a 1.5k UPS that give 5min backup & after 1.5-2yr its battery go puff. what will happen? change battery? added cost. APC. 10min backup & battery runs for 3yrs or more without failing.


----------



## mumblehere (Jul 25, 2010)

always apc 

i had bitter experience with 2 other brands.


----------



## mac555 (Jul 25, 2010)

APC all the way..


----------



## arijit_2404 (Jul 25, 2010)

it looks like APC is winning.


----------



## asingh (Jul 25, 2010)

Not even needs a vote. APC.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks everyone for putting opinion about UPS.. 
Which is Best APC UPS Model Number?


----------



## asingh (Jul 25, 2010)

^^
Depends on your system load.


----------



## Hsakarp_kahtap (Jul 26, 2010)

please suggest me a apc ups with autoshutdown , which will provide atleast 10-15 min backup nd wat will be the cost of it at nehru palace?


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 26, 2010)

^^ the 650VA & more have it. the auto shutdown. price starts at 2.8k.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 26, 2010)

guys, 

I have special requirement. I want to keep downloads when i am not at home. I want the UPS to shutdown the system and also the UPS should shut itself when there is a powercut


----------



## ajai5777 (Jul 26, 2010)

I too have a special requirement.The UPS should turn off itself when we turn off PC.

I use a surge protector in the back up port of UPS and all things are connected to it.Main issue is that when I schedule PC to be turned off at a particular time, the router is still on and it makes more usage in BSNL limited broadband plan.I need all things to be powered off before 8 AM.

Right now I am using 750 UL plan and I really want to go back to Night Unlimited plans.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 26, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> guys,
> 
> I have special requirement. I want to keep downloads when i am not at home. I want the UPS to shutdown the system and also the UPS should shut itself when there is a powercut



get the APC 650VA & give the 550VA to me as a gift 



ajai5777 said:


> I too have a special requirement.The UPS should turn off itself when we turn off PC.



you asking the other way around. i don't think such UPS exist. at least not in India.



ajai5777 said:


> I use a surge protector in the back up port of UPS and all things are connected to it.Main issue is that when I schedule PC to be turned off at a particular time, the router is still on and it makes more usage in BSNL limited broadband plan.I need all things to be powered off before 8 AM.
> 
> Right now I am using 750 UL plan and I really want to go back to Night Unlimited plans.



don't you wake up before 8am? you can turn it off yourself at 7:30-45am. or you can opt for an Internal Modem. so PC off = modem off.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jul 26, 2010)

nobody starts polls with APC


----------



## vwad (Jul 26, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> get the APC 650VA & give the 550VA to me as a gift
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, is there option for internal modem also for DSL connections ?  I never knew this.  Can you tell more info on this sam bhai ? 

Also how much backup does APC 650 VA give ?


----------



## ajai5777 (Jul 26, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> don't you wake up before 8am? you can turn it off yourself at 7:30-45am. or you can opt for an Internal Modem. so PC off = modem off.



If I fail to wake up before 8 AM, huge bills will be waiting for me.I need all things to be scheduled.I never knew about internal DSL routors.Is anything like that exist?


----------



## coolsunny (Jul 27, 2010)

ajai5777 said:


> If I fail to wake up before 8 AM, huge bills will be waiting for me.I need all things to be scheduled.I never knew about internal DSL routors.Is anything like that exist?


 there are software to schedule shutdown the system, u can schedule 10 min before 8 am. i can't remember the name. Google it.BSNL unlimited is better, no tension. By the way i m using Numeric 650 va ups. its giving 15 min backup with 22" lcd.


----------



## winzip (Jul 27, 2010)

ajai5777 said:


> If I fail to wake up before 8 AM, huge bills will be waiting for me.I need all things to be scheduled.I never knew about internal DSL routors. Is anything like that exist?



Try to configure Bridge Connection in the modem and use dial-up for connecting internet. Write 2 small batch files (google it) to connect & disconnect the modem. When the connection gets disconnected, every downloads stop and also the remaining time will not get charged (I am sure about that) even if the modem is on. Use Windows task scheduler to schedule running of the batch files.

I am using 500C and scheduled to run the connection .bat file at 2:15 AM and disconnection file at 7:45 AM and I use a Auto Shutdown software that shuts down the PC at 8AM. Using this I have even downloaded 65-70GB in a month without paying any extra bill.


----------



## vwad (Jul 27, 2010)

winzip said:


> Try to configure Bridge Connection in the modem and use dial-up for connecting internet. Write 2 small batch files (google it) to connect & disconnect the modem. When the connection gets disconnected, every downloads stop and also the remaining time will not get charged (I am sure about that) even if the modem is on. Use Windows task scheduler to schedule running of the batch files.
> 
> I am using 500C and scheduled to run the connection .bat file at 2:15 AM and disconnection file at 7:45 AM and I use a Auto Shutdown software that shuts down the PC at 8AM. Using this I have even downloaded 65-70GB in a month without paying any extra bill.



Alternative Solution: Grab a table clock which has the most irritating & "ghadi ko tod do feeling wala" alarm and set it to 7:45 AM while you sleep


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 27, 2010)

vwad said:


> Oh, is there option for internal modem also for DSL connections ?  I never knew this.  Can you tell more info on this sam bhai ?



i not know yaar as i use GPRS to access net.



vwad said:


> Also how much backup does APC 650 VA give ?



fully depends on the load & config. so if you give me a config, so can provide you with a rough idea of the backup time.



ajai5777 said:


> If I fail to wake up before 8 AM, huge bills will be waiting for me.I need all things to be scheduled.I never knew about internal DSL routors.Is anything like that exist?



if PC turn off i.e. download stops, why will the BSNL modem keep downloading?


----------



## vwad (Jul 27, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> fully depends on the load & config. so if you give me a config, so can provide you with a rough idea of the backup time.



Phenom II x4 955 BE
MSI 880GMA-E45
MSI NGTS250 Twin Frozr
FSP Saga II 500W PSU
Cheapest DVI Input Having Monitor (18.5"-20") (Suggestions Welcome Budget 7k-7.5k)
Seagate 7200rpm 1.5TB HDD
Gskill 4GB DDR3 RAM
Cabinet not finalised as yet (Suggestions welcome Budget 2k-2.5k)


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 27, 2010)

^^ 650VA is minimum. will give ~10min backup.


----------



## vwad (Jul 27, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> ^^ 650VA is minimum. will give ~10min backup.



Sounds great.  Thanks.


----------



## ajai5777 (Jul 27, 2010)

coolsunny said:


> there are software to schedule shutdown the system, u can schedule 10 min before 8 am. i can't remember the name. Google it.BSNL unlimited is better, no tension. By the way i m using Numeric 650 va ups. its giving 15 min backup with 22" lcd.





winzip said:


> Try to configure Bridge Connection in the modem and use dial-up for connecting internet. Write 2 small batch files (google it) to connect & disconnect the modem. When the connection gets disconnected, every downloads stop and also the remaining time will not get charged (I am sure about that) even if the modem is on. Use Windows task scheduler to schedule running of the batch files.
> 
> I am using 500C and scheduled to run the connection .bat file at 2:15 AM and disconnection file at 7:45 AM and I use a Auto Shutdown software that shuts down the PC at 8AM. Using this I have even downloaded 65-70GB in a month without paying any extra bill.



Everything worked fine for almost a year.Fully automated.

2.00 AM PC wakes up from stand by.
2.07 AM Modem restarts
2.10 AM uTorrent starts downloading 
7.40 AM Modem restarts
7.45 AM NIC disables
7.50 AM PC turns off.

This system worked for a year and I used to download 70+ GB every month.But recently BSNL made changes to their servers and portals showed excess usage after 8.00 AM (when PC is off and modem is ON).If I fail to switch off modem before 8 AM, huge bills will be waiting.



Sam.Shab said:


> if PC turn off i.e. download stops, why will the BSNL modem keep downloading?



Actually it doesnt download anything as there is no NIC when PC is turned off.
But it does communicate with the servers and it has been considered as data usage.All these things started when they put a special session at sharp 8.00Am to differentiate Night Unlimited time.Earlier we used modem restart to differentiate sessions.But in new system at sharp 8.00 AM, modem starts communicating with servers and the fake usages are recorded.

I got excess bills due to this reason and complained about this.But they replied me in letter that no such issues found from their side and advised me to change my usage style according to the plan 

I cant simply throw off BSNL as I have got 20% off in broadband tariff.So I simply changed my plan to 750 UL.

No more usages and no more excess bills. Peace of mind


----------



## Rockstar11 (Aug 3, 2010)

22 vote APC 

wat is the price of APC ups ES 650va 230V India (BE650Y-IN)?


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 3, 2010)

^^ 2.8-3k. will get it for cheaper if you burgain hard.


----------



## Hsakarp_kahtap (Aug 3, 2010)

sam how much apc 850 or 1100 va ups will cost in delhi ?


----------



## crazydevil (Aug 4, 2010)

Rockstar11 said:


> 22 vote APC
> 
> wat is the price of APC ups ES 650va 230V India (BE650Y-IN)?



I got it for Rs.2900 on last saturday...


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 4, 2010)

Prakash29617 said:


> sam how much apc 850 or 1100 va ups will cost in delhi ?



mujhe nehi pata yaar. i not from Delhi na. & at my place, you won't find anything over 650VA (still pretty hard to find).


----------



## Rockstar11 (Aug 6, 2010)

Can I plug my IBM ThinkPad T42 laptop into a Desktop UPS(APC Back UPS 650 (BE650Y-IN))? 
Also my BSNL ADSL modem? I always have my laptop on all day and internet too ("non-resumable" download).
Baarish mein light chali jaati hai...


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Aug 6, 2010)

^ yep you can do that.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Aug 6, 2010)

^ hmm.. okk thanks


----------



## ramzsys (Nov 15, 2010)

Microtek served me(and few of my friends) very well. My neighbour had a APC ups and when a transformer nearby exploded, there was a spark from the ups but everything worked fine. My neighbour suffered a burnt lan card and telephone line disruption(broadband).


----------



## mohit_kumar (Dec 15, 2010)

APC is the real thing. Of course local dealer may give better support for another brand in small places but otherwise APC!!!


----------



## sabret00the (May 30, 2011)

I need around 2-5 mins of backup time before the backup power generators kick in.

My config (Not sure what is the actual load created by the system during normal use):-

* Proc - Intel C2D E6600
    Motherboard - P5N32 E SLI
    HDD - 5 x (total of 2.5TB all SATA)
    Opt Drive - 1 x PATA DVD RW
    GPU - 2 x GTS 250 512MB
    RAM - 2 x 2GB OCZ XTC Platinum
    Fans - 4 x Chassis fans (80mm - 120mm)
    Monitor - 1 x Samsung 19" LCD (940BW)
    Audio - 1 x Logitech X540 5.1 Speakers
    SMPS - Glacial Power GP-AL650AA (650W)*

I have made the following selection but it's very confusing.

    APC Smart-UPS RT 1000VA 230V
    APC Smart-UPS RC 1000VA 230V Harsh Environment
    APC Smart-UPS 1000VA USB & Serial 230V
*  APC Smart-UPS 750VA USB & Serial 230V*
    APC Smart-UPS SC 1000VA 230V - 2U Rackmount/Tower
    APC Back-UPS RS, 1000VA, 230V, INDIA


UPS Selector on the APC site returned the below 3 options:-

    APC Smart-UPS RT 48V Battery Pack
    APC Smart-UPS RT 1000VA 230V No Batteries
    APC Smart-UPS RT 1000VA 230V

I'm being offered Microtek 1KVA UPS for *4.1K* by the local retailer.

Folks who are already using APC UPS please provide valuable inputs & suggestions.


----------



## arjunlalb (Jun 5, 2011)

it is always APC....


----------



## HailStonE (Jul 15, 2011)

Using the same APC UPS AVR 500 since last 9 years.. They are slightly expensive but much reliable & robust then others...


----------



## crashnburn (May 25, 2012)

Are there any UPS in the India market that do 230/220 > 120/110 Downstepping as well?


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jun 7, 2012)

APC......


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jun 7, 2012)

sabret00the said:


> I need around 2-5 mins of backup time before the backup power generators kick in.
> 
> My config (Not sure what is the actual load created by the system during normal use):-
> 
> ...



according to your config and need of back up minutes,,, i think 
APC Smart-UPS 750VA USB & Serial 230V wud suffice.. 
buying anything more than 750VA wud be waste of money i believe.. 
even 500VA can be enough..


----------



## linux_ubuntu (Sep 4, 2012)

Price of APC Smart-UPS RC 1000VA 230V Harsh Environment - SRC1000ICCIND???


----------



## Rockstar11 (Sep 6, 2012)

APC
Votes 44 -89.80%


----------



## H.M.Nair (Apr 16, 2016)

Please HELP me...

Which should I go for - UPS only or a small UPS combined with an Invertor (To save money)...?

What type should I go for...?

What all options are there for me considering everything...?

What is the minimum and average money that I should spent...?

I need atleast 1 HOUR of backup time...

The best product and quality and the price should not be that high...

Stuffs that I need to plug in at the same time :
1. PC with Antec GX300 LED Lit Cabinet
Motherboard : Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H
Processor : Intel Core i3 i3-3220
Graphics : Asus NVIDIA GEFORCE GT 610 2GB DDR3
RAM : Kingston HyperX 4GB
SMPS : CoolerMaster CM 350 PLUS (Input Current : 8A@115Vac/4A@230Vac, Input Voltage : 90~132Vac/180~264Vac (Selectable), AC Input : 115/230Vac 8/4A 60/50Hz)
Internal Storage :SSD 120GB, 1TB HDD
Pluged in USB : Seagate 1TB Expansion External Desktop HDD, Seagate 2 TB Backup Plus Slim Portable External HDD, About 4 Pendrives, 1 Card Reader, CoolerMaster Devastator MB24 Gaming Gear Combo (Keyboard and Mouse), Logitech HD Webcam, Bluetooth Adapter
2. Old Creative 2.1 Surround Sound System (1Sub-Woofer and 2 Surround)
3. AOC e943Fws Series LED 18.5 inch (47.0cm) Monitor
4. Wifi Router
5. Printer (Not at all compulsory during power cut)
6. Desktop HDD
7. A Wall Mounted Fan.

These are the things that cannot be excluded...
Waiting for your valuable reply...


----------

